# McDonalds? Disgusting?



## Haskell (Jan 13, 2017)

Vote in the poll and discuss below!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2017)

I vote that I have a gift card for it as of now so free gross food.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 13, 2017)

I like it! It's bomb. I know it's made from things I don't dare type, but it tastes so good.


----------



## Franny (Jan 14, 2017)

i like it. i wouldn't eat it constantly though. maybe once a month or two.


----------



## Bcat (Jan 14, 2017)

i like it a lot. However I literally eat there about once a year.


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

It's nast. All fast food is, really. But I still eat there, and like it. In fact, I ate it tonight XD


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

Ghostelle said:


> It's nast. All fast food is, really. But I still eat there, and like it. In fact, I ate it tonight XD



Wish I ate it tonight. lmao


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 14, 2017)

I eat it maybe 5 times in a year. And usually only the fries with a Mcflurry.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

Arize said:


> I eat it maybe 5 times in a year. And usually only the fries with a Mcflurry.



I've never had a McFlurry. Fml. Need to get some moolah to get one.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jan 14, 2017)

It's alright, I wouldn't consider it to be "the best" like a lot of people I know in real life claim it to be.


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't like their food for dinner, but I like using their wifi for streetpass because they're everywhere... sometimes to pay them back for just going to their parking lot til the light turns green on 3ds then leaving before someone crashes into me (Florida is crazy in parking lots for getting hit by town cars and cadillacs) I go in every now and then for the handheld apple pie.


----------



## Oblivia (Jan 14, 2017)

I actually enjoy McDonald's a lot.  I don't normally eat their meat products but I love their hash browns, fries, salads, smoothies, and McFlurries.  It's only nasty if you eat it all the time and in excess - everything is perfectly fine in moderation if you ask me!


----------



## Fantasyrick (Jan 14, 2017)

If your answer is disgusting please vm me so i can block you personally.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 14, 2017)

It's OK. I only eat there maybe once a year though.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

Wasn't the story where pink goo makes the nuggets, false?


----------



## vel (Jan 14, 2017)

mcdonalds is disgusting. i don't eat there. haven eaten there for about 5-6 years now, and don't plan to.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 14, 2017)

It's very unhealthy, but I wouldn't call it disgusting. I like it very much, especially their McNuggets with barbecue sauce. I eat there about, once every month, maybe? I like it, but I don't seem to have an extreme want or need to have it, at least not often.


----------



## skarmoury (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm actually okay with McDonalds? I mean I don't have a lot of food choices where I dorm at so I'm not too picky where I eat, and McDonalds is a near fast food chain. I probably eat there like once every two weeks or something.
I only eat their chicken products and ice cream, though (McFlurry is so good oh my god I just ate one yesterday). I haven't eaten their burger products in years (I'm not a burger person in general), and I never order fries unless they're the ones with powder or the curly fries.


----------



## aericell (Jan 14, 2017)

It's okay. I don't go there often but I wouldn't say it's disgusting. The only things I actually like from them are their fries and McFlurries, but then again I'm not really a burger/sandwich person to begin with when it comes to fast food places


----------



## sej (Jan 14, 2017)

i love it! it is very unhealthy though, but I don't have it that often. perhaps every 3-4 weeks?


----------



## Laureline (Jan 14, 2017)

vel said:


> mcdonalds is disgusting. i don't eat there. haven eaten there for about 5-6 years now, and don't plan to.


I feel the same way, it's been about six years for me.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2017)

I eat there rarely but I mostly go for the french fries and sweet tea, so dang good. But I know it's super disgusting.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2017)

Some real talk now.

A few months ago I tried a vegetarian burger of theirs, and I honestly think that it was one of the worst things I've ever tasted ever.

I'm a borderline vegan (won't eat anything animal had to be harmed or killed for), and I can't help but feel like big names like McDonalds are deliberately putting out awful veggie food because they want their costumes to stay carnivores and buy all their regular, popular stuff. You forget how harsh an impact people like me have on chains like them.

If I were telling a friend about my diet, and they fancied trying it themselves, they may try it at a place like that and think that's what all veggie food tastes like, and it kinda upsets me. Please take my word for it that it doesn't taste nearly as bad as what McDonalds offers. Whenever I'm close, I pop in for a drink and that's it. Their fries are decent, but way too salty for my taste.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 14, 2017)

Bowie said:


> Some real talk now.
> 
> A few months ago I tried a vegetarian burger of theirs, and I honestly think that it was one of the worst things I've ever tasted ever.
> 
> ...



I usually order mine without salt because they will make a fresh batch which is a million times better and hasn't been roasting under the cancer filled tanning lights for however long. I love their fries so much, I don't know what it is though... and yeah their drinks are pretty good, I really like their McCafe stuff, their coffee gets me so JACKED it's crazy! The ONLY good "fast food" veggie burger I like is at Foster's Freeze.


----------



## hamster (Jan 14, 2017)

mcdonalds is pretty disgusting, i've found hairs in my drink, especially the milkshakes & other things. i'll go there once every 4 months or something to get a sweet chilli chicken wrap. they're nice


----------



## Aquari (Jan 14, 2017)

i actually really like it!


----------



## visibleghost (Jan 14, 2017)

i havent eaten at mcdonalds in around a year, then i ate there because i had to pretty much hahah. i dont think it is disgusting but i dont really eat there. i prefer eating things that feel less greasy, besides if i want to eat a burger there are other places w/ better burgers than mcdonalds..


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jan 14, 2017)

Can't see anything disgusting about it really, obviously if you're wanting a salad you wouldn't go there. It's no different to any other fast food place. It's perfectly fine as a treat and I've never had an issue with any of the McDonald's round here


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Jan 14, 2017)

I eat there.

But i only get what ever cheesey bites they have, cheese burger and mcflurry they have so not much!


----------



## cIementine (Jan 14, 2017)

it is nasty and i'm lovin it
(big mac yesterday ayeee)


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 14, 2017)

I think Taco Bell, and Burger King are much worse.It also depends on what you get. McDonald nuggets ar nasty. They do have a good breakfast and the best fries.


----------



## Capeet (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't think their food is disgusting but I don't like it, either. McDonald's is by far my least favorite fast food chain here.


----------



## cornimer (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it's pretty gross and I don't eat it


----------



## Claude (Jan 14, 2017)

I love all fast food! I only eat it when I'm traveling or too lazy to make dinner. I have common sense not to eat it often.


----------



## moonford (Jan 14, 2017)

Its gross most of the time, I only like the drinks, ice cream and the chicken mc'legend.


----------



## Peter (Jan 14, 2017)

I get it occasionally, like once a month maybe. It's pretty much the only fast food place my parents would ever let me get growing up, their veggie burgers are actually quite nice. I love the banana milkshakes too whenever the machine is working...


----------



## mondogecko9 (Jan 14, 2017)

To be honest, It's not the worst thing you could eat, and their Godly Hashbrowns are worth coming back for XD

But yeah, If you want to see what it could do to you if you ate Mcdonalds all day, everyday watch the documentary "Supersize Me"


----------



## Tobia (Jan 14, 2017)

It's not good tasting food to me and the fact that it doesn't make you feel full after you eat it scares me. I ate their breakfast a week ago (wasn't my idea, the person I was with wanted McDs) and ordered their bagel, eggs. After I ate it I was like "Wow I don't feel full at all, and that was a flippin bagel!" .
I'm not sure if it's because their food as no good nutritional value (good vitamins and minerals) and your stomach is like, "That wasn't food, I'm still hungry" or what, but that ain't natural.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

We can all agree that it's not the healthiest though, right? 

I agree that their smoothies and drinks are the best.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 14, 2017)

It's ok, but it's not my favorite.


----------



## Nicole. (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't often eat fast food but when I do then McDonald's is my go-to place, always.


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 14, 2017)

I eat it like once or twice a month.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 14, 2017)

I go there, a little too much. Its not my favorite fast food place, but at least its not gross for my taste buds. I just wish I went to Burger King, Wendy's, Five Guys and Gino's more often. Off topic, but how good is Red Robin? I've always wanted to go there as a child.


----------



## N a t (Jan 14, 2017)

I think Mcdonalds can be pretty gross, but the food tastes pre good.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jan 14, 2017)

I wouldn't go straight to "disgusting", but the food there isn't that great, and I noticed that more than half the time I'd eat that food I'd get a stomach ache afterwards so I just decided not to eat there anymore.


----------



## Draoii (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd eat it right now if the closet one wasn't a hour drive .


----------



## Tao (Jan 14, 2017)

I think it's awful. The only thing I'll ever buy from there are fries (which from the last time I went seem to have gone crappy too), and even then that's only when I'm with other people so that I'm not sat with nothing whilst everybody else is eating, otherwise I would rather not.

It ain't even that it's questionable to what's actually in their food, it's that it just tastes like crap.


----------



## Zireael (Jan 14, 2017)

It's pretty gross but I don't mind eating it rarely as a "treat". Though honestly sometimes I feel like **** after eating it, because the meal is so heavy in salt.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> It's pretty gross but I don't mind eating it rarely as a "treat". Though honestly sometimes I feel like **** after eating it, because the meal is so heavy in salt.



A lot of people feel the same way.


----------



## KatRose (Jan 14, 2017)

Mickey D's _is_disgusting, but I sometimes wish I could eat there whenever I'm in the mood for junk food lol. When I ate meat I really loved their chicken nuggets...


----------



## demoness (Jan 14, 2017)

i eat meat, just not from baby chicks who were ground alive after their beaks were ripped off.  i'm not moralizing, but i can't imagine eating animals whose traumatic death has caused who knows what kinda chemical changes that i'd be ingesting.

but i avoid fast food, it's gross and i don't miss it


----------



## Cazqui (Jan 14, 2017)

The only good things they have are fries and maybe a plain burger.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyone who says McDonalds isn't disgusting is crazy tbh. The way the 'food' is made is nasty beyond belief. 

But it tastes good. ;w; 

I rarely eat there cause I'm broke and it is unhealthy.


----------



## Crash (Jan 14, 2017)

i don't really eat much fast food, i get sick really easily due to lots of food allergies so it's not worth the risk of contamination, and on top of that, it's gross. i find most of it to be super greasy and heavy and it's just blah, i can't do it.


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 14, 2017)

Fast food is my guilty pleasure. McDonald's is my favorite fast food ;o; I could scarf down so many McNuggies.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 14, 2017)

Their drinks are the best...............................


----------



## Xandra (Jan 14, 2017)

Just give me 20 bucks, and i can get food for the whole day, what i'm saying is, that it's cheap and good. It's more like better quantity, but not so much quality.


----------



## frio hur (Jan 14, 2017)

i like their coffee and that's it.


----------



## ams (Jan 14, 2017)

I don't mind fast food but McDonalds is the grossest one to me. I used to get breakfast there when I was younger until I discovered that Tim's has the exact same hash browns but with better sandwiches and coffee. So now even McDonalds breakfast tastes gross to me. Also wtf is with them putting sugar in their fruit smoothies? Way to ruin a perfectly good smoothie.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jan 14, 2017)

McDonald's is definitely disgusting but it really hits the spot when you're drunk and it's one of the few places open when the bars let out at 2 AM.  I'll eat it and even enjoy it but feel a little guilty afterwards.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 14, 2017)

I only like their ice cream and coffee.

- - - Post Merge - - -

honestly mcdonalds is more of a last resort food to me


----------



## Mareets (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm vegan and not even their fries are vegan (or even vegetarian???!) so my options there are v limited :/


----------



## namiieco (Jan 15, 2017)

idk i don't go to mc donalds that often but i like their fries and their milkshakes are pretty good
i can't really say anything though since thats all ive tried


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jan 15, 2017)

Not disgusting, but no options for me. Even the fries and hashbrowns have beef.


----------



## RedRum2514 (Jan 15, 2017)

Disgusting. meat is horrible and flat buns are soggy an floury, there's been rumors floating around the internet that the meat is actually this artificial pink goop and honestly makes %100 sense. Hungry jacks used to be good but somehow they became like McDonalds. Red Rooster was OK, but there chicken is originally cold and is heated up in microwaves so it tastes bad. In total I don't like most take away places and the only place I go to is Sub Way. Oh, and Oporto.


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 15, 2017)

Pretty much no fast food agrees with my body anyway, so I don't eat there. Although, I remember a time when I considered it a treat for my parents to drive through McDonald's.


----------



## Thunder (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't mind McDonalds, but I also happen to be disgusting.


----------



## ForgottenT (Jan 15, 2017)

It tastes great, and are super cheap, also really unhealthy, and not filling.

I like it, but last time I ate there was probably closer to two years ago.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't particularly like the texture of their burgers. Fries aren't great either. I will eat there in a pinch, but if I have my choice of almost anything else I'll pick anything else. Burger King, Wendys, Chick-fil-a, Five Guys, Chipotle...I know some of those are pricier so not the equivalent but I work full time so moneys not super tight (not the difference between Five Guys and McDs tight anyway...)


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jan 15, 2017)

I had mcdonalds today lawl


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2017)

I eat way to much junk lmao


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Jan 15, 2017)

Service can be questionable at times, and their food isn't always top notch. In spite of that I still get food from there occasionally (once or twice a month). Basically you get what you expect from any other fast food joint: decent food.


----------



## Haskell (Jan 15, 2017)

What is their coffee like?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

i've always loved mcdonalds, especially their chicken nuggets. mcflurries are amazing too, i live for them. but whenever i go the icecream machine is broken half the time so...


----------



## Haskell (Jan 16, 2017)

Hopeless Opus said:


> i've always loved mcdonalds, especially their chicken nuggets. mcflurries are amazing too, i live for them. but whenever i go the icecream machine is broken half the time so...



You changed your avatar and sig! RIP. 


Same thing here... most of the time their icecream machine is broken.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2017)

irhaskell8 said:


> You changed your avatar and sig! RIP.
> 
> 
> Same thing here... most of the time their icecream machine is broken.



i've been swallowed up by the abyss called dangan ronpa v3! i might change it back to my lauren set soon though, idk.

and yeah i feel like it's always broken and i always see memes about it and im like 'i thought that was only our mcdonalds'


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Jan 16, 2017)

I used to eat there at least once a week. Then I worked there and saw how the food was made. Never again. To say it's not healthy is a huge understatement.

Once a week I stop there for a coffee. That's it. And that's because I was on coffee duty, so I know how it's made and that it's safe.


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 17, 2017)

I actually do not like any fast food restaurants anymore. I used to love it but I quit eating out altogether about 5 years ago and now  Every time I get offered fast food and try it I end up getting sick to my stomach for hours.


----------



## Romaki (Jan 22, 2017)

I eat there from time to time, no complaints from my side.


----------



## tumut (Jan 22, 2017)

Its gross I'm not spending my money there.


----------



## AutumnWillow (Jan 22, 2017)

It can be pretty gross at times, but if it's prepared the right way it's good. I still wish we had a Wendy's were I live though. :/


----------



## Aleigh (Jan 22, 2017)

It's really gross, and I'm a vegetarian. But I can't say I don't eat there, I do really love those McFlurry's.


----------



## JCnator (Jan 22, 2017)

As someone who came from Qu?bec province of Canada, I don't think too highly of McDonald's when it comes to quality, but they're certainly far from being disgusting in tastes. Their foods are cheap and do the job quite fine for a lunch, although the quality does varies from one restaurant of the same fast-food chain to another. I guess the McDonald's in the USA are a different beast in that regard. Although I never tried their hamburgers once, I did hear from other peoples that they're bland in comparison to the other fast-food chains.

The julienne-styled fries are generally well-cooked, so they're crispy and salted just enough for me to like them a lot. I should point out that anywhere in the Qu?bec province, they also offer a poutine, which can't be found outside of Canada. It not only consists with the famous fries, but top them with a gravy and then the melting cheese curds. It's not quite the best poutine you'll ever find, but it certainly won't disappoint you when you try it for the first time around. Be sure to drink after eating it, because it's certainly more salty than your average McDonald's fries.

Another thing I suggest to try out in McDonald's is their McFlurry, especially with the M&Ms thrown on it! These tiny chocolate candies complements so well with the soft served ice cream that I can't recommend it enough. Unless you're allergic to peanuts, of course.

I find their McNuggets to be of serviceable quality. The chicken meat itself tends to be firm and lacks juiciness in it, but the breading of the chicken that make up for the average chicken quality. It have a nice crispy and slightly salty taste.


Again, McDonald's food tastes are far from being disgusting, at least in the restaurants I tried. It's just that I'd rather gravitate towards the other fast-food chains whenever possible, if I don't really crave for fries or McFlurry.


----------



## RiceBunny (Jan 22, 2017)

Agreed, McDonalds is disgusting. However, their disgusting fries are awfully delicious and addictive. In the rare chance that I do eat McDonalds, which I haven't done in years, I'll only eat their fries.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 10, 2017)

I always envy those kiddos that arrive at school with McDonalds... goes to McDonalds for lunch... or goes to McDonalds after school! :c


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

McDonald's French Fries are god tier. 
Would say that everything else can have quite the fat...


----------



## Hamusuta (Mar 10, 2017)

Look y'all, I work at McDonald's and all these myths and ***** are false.

Everything is fine, like yeah we deep fry things in oil but so does every other fast food restaurant?

Also this fry myth is also a lie, they are made from real potatoes. All the milk is fresh, all the vegetables are fresh, all the meats are fresh. Like honestly, stop believing everything you read in the media. It's literally fine.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't think McDonald's is disgusting. I don't know if americas McDonald's is different or something but here it's fine. 

The burgers taste good. They don't leave you feeling full though. Every single time I've gotten fries they are soggy and yuck.
The nuggets taste great. We recently got new crispy chicken too and it's much better  

I don't eat there often but when I do it's nice.


----------



## Flare (Mar 10, 2017)

Hamusuta said:


> Look y'all, I work at McDonald's and all these myths and ***** are false.
> 
> Everything is fine, like yeah we deep fry things in oil but so does every other fast food restaurant?
> 
> Also this fry myth is also a lie, they are made from real potatoes. All the milk is fresh, all the vegetables are fresh, all the meats are fresh. Like honestly, stop believing everything you read in the media. It's literally fine.


Tell me...
What do y'all put in those French Fries? 
They are so damn perfect...
Anyway, you are indeed right. Everything in McDonald's is fresh, I've had people in my family work there, and they haven't said anything about there being chemicals.


----------



## dierefuji (Mar 10, 2017)

i agree with what the bigjc7 said
its not disgusting, but it isnt really high quality food either. its, plain and simply, fast food
i only have it like once or twice a month. favorite stuff to get is mcchicken or quarter pounder tbh


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 10, 2017)

I don't think it's disgusting. It's usually good where I live at. Though I tend to avoid the ones in a Walmart, the burgers in those always tend to be kinda skimpy. Fries are god-tier though, yummy. Oh and I may have an addiction to their frappes.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 10, 2017)

it's the nastiest food on the planet but it's also delicious and no one can stop me from eating it too often


----------



## Hellfish (Mar 10, 2017)

It's nice depending on what country your in... I'm a kiwi so it's pretty yummy here (especially the breakfast menu). I also had it when I was in China and it was really good ^-^

By no means the best, but it passes for good fast food imo!


----------



## MayorOfSackville (Mar 10, 2017)

I only like the fries.


----------



## tokkio (Mar 10, 2017)

there are other fast food restos def better than it, but still pretty good 

but for real tho how exactly would it be disgusting?


----------



## Aquari (Mar 10, 2017)

I think their fries are great (second only to Carl's Jr fries) I'd gladly wolf down 5 burgers in one sitting


----------



## Weiland (Mar 10, 2017)

I can't even begin to imagine what it's made from but I am a sucker for fast food. I like it.


----------



## Loriii (Mar 11, 2017)

I like their flavored fries (especially texan barbecue) and chicken nuggets.


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 11, 2017)

my mcdonalds usually has protesters around it so i dont really go in plus its far away. i also dont like hamburgers so


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 11, 2017)

I only eat their fries and McFlurries/Shamrock Shakes


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 11, 2017)

i like other burger places more but it's fine. i like their ive cream lmao


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 11, 2017)

mcdonalds? _disgusting?_
it's more likely than you think.

i'm probably the only one here who likes mcdonalds haha but i won't deny that it has some very disgusting reports on it


----------



## Cailey (Mar 11, 2017)

I like it c:


----------



## Haskell (Mar 11, 2017)

McDonalds shakes are amazing!  I'm craving one right now!


----------



## Chicha (Mar 11, 2017)

It's nasty. I haven't gone to one in years and don't intend to.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 11, 2017)

I actually had it yesterday, so good. ♡♡


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 11, 2017)

I like it. But I realised that maccas in Japan is so much better compared to Australia. So it depends on the country ~


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Mar 11, 2017)

I eat there

I like it


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 11, 2017)

Any one marketing fast food, is going to be questionable in my eyes. However judging by the sheer amount of people who eat at McDonald's daily and nothing outright bad happens to them, I will take my chances on some amazing McNuggets. Also iPhone captitalised McNuggets just so you know.


----------



## Rasha (Mar 12, 2017)

I wanted to vote but the caps threw me off. I don't eat much at McDonalds tbh, at least not the burgers. if I go there I order breakfast or apple pie or ice cream..


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm not too keen on McDonalds. I can take it or leave it. There's better fastfood restaurants out there imo. But if you want something cheap then obviously McDonalds is a great place to go. ^^ I think the chicken nuggets taste like cardboard tbh, you've got to put BBQ sauce on them at least for them to even taste remotely good. The burgers are okay, but I actually really like the wraps they do! 

That being said, one thing that I will always praise McDonalds for is their breakfast menu! THAT is godly!! :'D


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 12, 2017)

It's not disgusting, it's bad though lol. I don't go there cuz it's not tasty or cheap.


----------



## f11 (Mar 12, 2017)

The only good thing they have and what I eat is sausage egg mc muffins, hashbrowns, French fries and soft serve.


----------



## Alicia (Mar 12, 2017)

Ive never actually had mcdonalds, but i clicked into this thread wondering if there was an option for that. I probably wouldn't eat mcdonalds though, so i guess i think it's gross.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Mar 12, 2017)

It's not great, and it'snot my favorite fast food, but it's cheap and not terrible enough that I won't eat it. I like the fries and they have pretty good frappes. I will say I eat there a lot more now that they serve breakfast all day. I don't really eat hamburgers but I do love hasbrowns and biscuits.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Danielkang2 said:


> it's not tasty



Lies. It's too tasteful to avoid, even if it's disgusting.


----------



## Ookami (Mar 12, 2017)

I've had McDonald's loads of times, and it's really tasty. Can't say I like the enviroment in there though. ://///


----------



## Haskell (Mar 12, 2017)

Ookami said:


> I've had McDonald's loads of times, and it's really tasty. Can't say I like* the enviroment *in there though. ://///



Can you elaborate? ^u^


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 13, 2017)

I love it! I know how it's like the least healthy thing that's good for you but whatever lol. I don't eat it too much though, maybe like once a month.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 13, 2017)

The only things I really like from McDonalds are a double cheeseburger, fish sandwich, and a m&m mcflurry.

But boi do I love them


----------



## Corrie (Mar 13, 2017)

Raskell said:


> Lies. It's too tasteful to avoid, even if it's disgusting.



That's the thing though eh? I know it's freaking nasty but it tastes too good. ;w;


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't eat at McDonald's, but I don't think it's disgusting. Food is food. Some is just more healthy than others.


----------



## Haskell (Mar 13, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> I don't eat at McDonald's, but I don't think it's disgusting. Food is food. Some is just more healthy than others.



McDonalds is just like any other fast food restaurant.


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 13, 2017)

The create your taste salads are so good (was told only Australia has this, is that true what?)


----------

